# Causes of low body temperature and death



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

I had three goats in quarantine (30 days) for Botswana. But on Tuesday I got a coal from the manager there that one goat had died during the morning. He told me that the goat was lying down in the stable, bleating not eating. The body temperature had went down to 34 C they tried sugar watter and antibiotics, still the little Toggenburg doe died that day. 

The other two a ram and a doe also sub-adults are just doing fine, although it seems the ram had some diarrhea recently. Both are eating and active. 

He thinks it's a rumen problem, but what could be the cause of this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a fecal done for worms and cocci. For those alive in case.
If they were anemic from worms/ cocci, that can make them weak and kill them. It will start shutting down their systems making them Sub temp.

Rumen issues can also cause sub temps. If that was the case, antibiotics will make it worse. Kills the good in the rumen, causing it to shut down.

Giving sugar and antibiotics isn't the best for rumen issues, it is probiotics for ruminants orally and fortified vit B complex SQ for 4 days 1 x a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

34 c is only 93.2....there would have been nothing you could have done at that temp...body was already shut down..Im very sorry for your loss..

I agree with Pam...Have a fecal done to determine worm load, include a cocci check.. and checking lower inner lids for color is a good place to start...in the mean time give probiotics and B complex...keep them well hydrated...offer electrolytes to encourage more fluid intake..
shipping fever is also a concern...stress can create pneumonia...keep a close eye on temps...sometimes temp can go sub then spike...goat will breath heavy, stand off to himself, hunched back..tail tucked...ect..

best wishes


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

I presume there were several causes for the problem and subsequent death of the goat. The most important one being the change of feeding regime. 

I know consider preventive actions for the future and this would be to make sure to know the pre-quarantine feeding regime and only adjust it gradually in the future. I will also have to familiarize myself with vaccinations, deworming and other procedures.


----------

